# Show me your bass boxes...



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

aaaaah.. I used to run a RE Audio XXX12 subwoofer tuned to 33hz off of 2000wrms on a split charge system in my polo and am needing my bass fix again!

im hoping to run the XXX ported again, but the lack of height in a TT boot is giving me issues.. show me what bass boxes you've got (even if theyre standard off the shelf stuff) its just so i get an idea of what fits! (measurements would also be really helpful  )


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im running a JL Audio 10w6 MK1 in a sealed enclosure, gives me the thump i want without compromising on boot space...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i like this....


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

My boot install will soon look like above but housing 1 JL Audio 13 W7 with my amps nicely displayed.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I want to do a professional install, but my contract at work states I need a car which I can carry equipment in if needed otherwise I don't get my mileage or car allowance paid 

removable box for me!


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok other than matt above and the fancy blueTT all your basse boxes are too small!


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Ok other than matt above and the fancy blueTT all your basse boxes are too small!


No wonder your led's flash... bet it effects the car behind too


----------



## philz (Oct 5, 2008)

mattshields2004 said:


>


Is that custom made or just coincidence that it fits so well?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My set-up...



















Sounds crap. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

philz said:


> mattshields2004 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Custom made. It took me a couple of days.


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> My set-up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks seriously sexy but i bet it does sound shit! :wink:


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

amiTT said:


> Im running a JL Audio 10w6 MK1 in a sealed enclosure, gives me the thump i want without compromising on boot space...


Not wanting to doubt you but r u sure thats a w6? I thought the w6 never had the big JL logo on the cone, like this....










Yours looks more like my W3 which still isn't fitted :evil:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteveS TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > My set-up...
> ...


Oh it does. I can't stand it... :wink: My ears plead for forgiveness...

cheers

Rich


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

haha! Where did you get those door builds done?

I don't want massive bass in my TT hence why i got rid of my Orion HCCA 12" (plus with the size of box required even if i went custom it wouldn't of fitted!) and got a little 10" JL sub but with a set of components in each door amped i'm sure it'd sound very good!

What components are you running? I used to be so into ICE i can't believe i've left the TT with the bose for so long without upgrading!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteveS TT said:


> haha! Where did you get those door builds done?
> 
> I don't want massive bass in my TT hence why i got rid of my Orion HCCA 12" (plus with the size of box required even if i went custom it wouldn't of fitted!) and got a little 10" JL sub but with a set of components in each door amped i'm sure it'd sound very good!
> 
> What components are you running? I used to be so into ICE i can't believe i've left the TT with the bose for so long without upgrading!


It was all installed by these guys...

http://www.sqplus.com/default.aspx

A local ICE place to me reckons it's the best install they've ever heard... :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Well the only Diamond audio instal i've ever heard was by CAI and it was fuckin unbelievable! The sound was amazingly clear.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteveS TT said:


> Well the only Diamond audio instal i've ever heard was by CAI and it was fuckin unbelievable! The sound was amazingly clear.


See you at the next Ace meet then Steve. Bring your favourite CD and pray we can have the roof off the roadster... 

I love it. It's not offensive, highly listenable and very addictive.

I try not to show off so most guys who've seen the car have never heard the contents of my boot or my pods.

I like to be quiet... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well the only Diamond audio instal i've ever heard was by CAI and it was fuckin unbelievable! The sound was amazingly clear.
> ...


Your a git mate. I must have seen your car like 3 times at least and we had quite a lengthy chat at APS and you never thought you should show me this. OMFG! GIT GIT GIT.

Now I know next time theres no getting rid of me. Seriously love this.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

how mine used to look before i bought it


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> Yours looks more like my W3 which still isn't fitted :evil:


For the Record:


























The 10W6 mk1 has the logo and a bigger centre area on the cone compared to the 10w0 (which is all that was available at the time of purchase 6 years ago). The 10W6 mk2 / 10W7 is the one with the little badge and no logo :evil:


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

made to measure box I had in my previous TT : 









not being used, so make me a cheeky offer is your interested :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

All this talk of sub-woofers is tempting... I was going to wait until upgrading my HU before seeing if I need an extra kick, but if somebody is selling one... what sort of price are you looking at?


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

was said:


> made to measure box I had in my previous TT :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size sub cutout ? whats the internal volume ? and what's the port tuned to ?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

foxie said:


> What size sub cutout ? whats the internal volume ? and what's the port tuned to ?


google to the rescue 

sub = JBL P1200 
sub cut out = 274mm
internal volume = 2 cubic feet 
tuned to 35Hz 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Removable or not?

And how much was it new mate?


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

So it's a 12" sub ? got a pic of it in the boot ??


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

Not mine but very 8)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/493978/5


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

amiTT said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yours looks more like my W3 which still isn't fitted :evil:
> ...


Oh ok, sorry... didn't mean to cause any offence!


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> My set-up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, are your subs in sealed or vented box? I'm thinking about something a bit similar but am worried about transferring the boom from the boot into the cabin area. I was thinking a bit similar setup with either 1 or 2 subs facing back like yours but vent to the cabin area through that small hole where the OEM bose sub once lived its poor life.

Another option was to face the sub through that hole, but having the box in same position as yours.

I dunno. I currently have Hertz 8" in vented box where the oem sub was and it sounds "ok" but not really shaking the pants off. Definately beats the Bose sub out by far.

Guys with Coupe, must be nice to have all that space to build bass boxes. :?

Mici


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hark said:


> Removable or not?
> And how much was it new mate?


removable ! to install, you have to tilt the rear seats forward then click them back in postition.
cost just under £300



foxie said:


> So it's a 12" sub ? got a pic of it in the boot ??


yes 12'' sub, sorry no pics at work, will try to dig some out this evening.


----------



## Ripae (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope you like mine :wink: :


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Another post dug out from the depths of obscurity 

I never saw if first time round so nice one 

Charlie


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

I did this some time ago but its still going strong
it is easy to remove too if I want to use the bootspace =)

see my original post here ........

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=122902

I will say if you like good music in your motor then a sub IS essential


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

only recenty finished it! i was really determined to get this sub in!


----------

